# Multiplex pocket shooter



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

The wife wanted a pocketable full size shooter. So I had a piece of multiplex laying around + boredom + classic rock and scotch. and here is what came of it.  Sanded to 1200 grit. Beezwaxed, buffed. Tools used dremmel,sandpaper. Sorry for the poor pictures my other camera was charging. Thanks for looking.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Very cool mate is that marine ply


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice work Chris ! 
Mrs ss linger ought to be chuffed to bits with that :-D


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

One Shot-Corey said:


> Very cool mate is that marine ply


Nah just standard multiplex that you can get from the hobby store. Plenty strong though for this application.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

How did you cut it out with a dremel?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Arber said:


> How did you cut it out with a dremel?


I use tungsten carbide bits to carve it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Chris it looks sweet!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Simple is as simple does! Looks good from here.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice one have to show my wife ;-)

cheers


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Good looking lil shooter bud. Shes going to love it.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice job sir. If the Misses doesn't like it, send it my way :neener:


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice one! She should love it. See what a little magic scotch can do? Its medicinal properties cannot be ignored! Lol.

Be well bud,
SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Top looking job pal


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well that turned out fine and dandy,sweet lil shooter there.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

excellent shooter my friend>>wife should have much joy shooting that~AKAOldmiser


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## btbeamer (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful...


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The shape looks really good, a nice work.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job on that!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful slingshot it's amazing how creative the mind can get when drinking scotch and listening to classic rock. Love the finish.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Good looking little shooter for the wife. You make it look easy! All with a Dremel too! Nice work!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

JUSTJOB said:


> Good looking little shooter for the wife. You make it look easy! All with a Dremel too! Nice work!


I think dremmel carving is just as fun as whittling. I do both. Just Always make sure to wear a resprator when doing it. Dust is nasty for your lungs.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Truly beautiful work sir.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

By looking at the second pic, I really didn't think it would come out like it did... Of course it is not me with the skills

Great job

LGD


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That came out great Chris! I have never tried doing one such as this, will have to give my hand a go at it!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> That came out great Chris! I have never tried doing one such as this, will have to give my hand a go at it!


Thanks!  and if you do make one let me know how you make out.


----------

